# Deciding on new mod



## RynoP (3/2/18)

So i will be getting a new mod end of feb. I really like the new tesla 220w. anything else i must consider.

Does anybody have one of the tesla 220w? pro's and cons?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/18)

I don't have one but the youtube reviews seem pretty good. Anything over 24mm (atty) hangs over in the front of the mod (if this is an issue for you). The huge plus is that the flashing led light show can be turned off. Not much talk about this mod on the forum yet. I would suggest that you take a look at the more popular youtube reviewers.
It is always easier to give advice on mods if you give details of your vaping style. e.g high wattage complex coils, MTL or DL, etc.
Good luck with your decision.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/2/18)

If I'm not mistaken the 220w is @Kaos daily driver, maybe pm him and ask (might be seen as vendor punting own products outside of their subforum otherwise)

Can also look at his YouTube videos about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (3/2/18)

going to get a geekvape zeus. I vape on about 50w with my geekvape griffin. DL and use claptons. The wife has the tesla 120w. good mod. just really heavy. I have the wismec reuleaux Rx2/3 and im bored with it. also the fire button is not always working, the battery casing moers out easily and Im getting alot of random atomizer short errors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

@RynoP , you won't be sorry if you get the Zeus, with the right build, I like your Clapton comment, you will have flavour for days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

Yeah my mind is set on the Zeus. its the mod that i am not sure of. I dont want something that is going to look shitty with scrathes ect in 6months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

@RynoP , about the only thing that won't scratch would be the Aegis, and there the screen can also still show some wear. In the end get a little bag for transport, see the link attached :
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ed/products/exclusive-pocketz-sleeve-mod-case
And just take reasonable care when using. I know that some makes have got issues with the finishes, but I do not think that any mod out there will never show wear, we use them after all, and not just for display. My one Therion has a fair share of rash, and that's fine with me. Even the other one has feint scratches from being used, but they are both used for different purposes at different times. Good luck in your quest, hope you find the perfect one for you.


----------



## Alex (4/2/18)

I have an Aegis mod, it's held up well so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

I might actually go for the tesla nano 120w. the wife has one and I kinda like it. I would even take a drag but everybody has one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

tesla 120w with amit 25 single coil. it works great and just looks good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)

Looking good!

Such a cool little mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

yeah its the wifes mod. thinking just to get my own tesla 120. but i like the new 220w just dont want to get if if it gets scratched easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (4/2/18)

double post


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/18)

Had a quick look at the 220, and it looks great. I don't know if it will scratch easily but basic care should minimize that. In the end your initial finish may influence durability based on the color, a brushed finish may not show rash so fast.


----------



## Kaos (5/2/18)

RynoP said:


> So i will be getting a new mod end of feb. I really like the new tesla 220w. anything else i must consider.
> 
> Does anybody have one of the tesla 220w? pro's and cons?


Hey hey hey there, I have reviewed the punk 220w on The Kaos Engine, It's a seriously good mod. one of the few mods that can stand toe to toe with the brutality of the Voopoo mods. In hard mode the Punk220 is monstrous. I'm a huge fan of the punk 220w, there is two cons though. the one i didnt notice at the time of my review but 
1 ) Those stupid LED's, Really gimmicky.
2) The 510's are prone to coming loose of you dont look out for them, Not in a "Mod is stuffed way" it just starts getting a little play. There's a nut holding the 510 in place that loosens after either a hard drop or if you over tighten atties to hard. 

I've personally never had this issue with mine as i dont drop them and i never over tighten atties. 
Other than that i can highly recommend one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RynoP (5/2/18)

Doesnt sound bad.
The leds can atleast be switched off. 
The worry I have is the clear "plastic cover on the sides. sometimes i forget my keys in my pocket with my mod and it will scratch quickly then. stupid stuff like that. 

Like I said. the wismec I have has this stupid power butten that mis fires quite often


----------



## RynoP (5/2/18)

Must say I also like the look of the asmodus minikin reborn 168w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaos (6/2/18)

RynoP said:


> Doesnt sound bad.
> The leds can atleast be switched off.
> The worry I have is the clear "plastic cover on the sides. sometimes i forget my keys in my pocket with my mod and it will scratch quickly then. stupid stuff like that.
> 
> Like I said. the wismec I have has this stupid power butten that mis fires quite often




I have my opinions on wismec devices, but id rather keep them for myself lol
I never carry my mods in the same pockets as key or anything, usually it's in my back pocket or the wife's handbag,
I didn't really have much scratching issues, but taking the plastic cover off and giving it a clear coat or wrap is pretty darn easy


----------



## RynoP (6/2/18)

Thanx @Rob Fisher now I must decide again on what rta I want haha. I have only beem using geekvape tanks might be good to change it up a bit? think im set on the tesla 220w.


----------

